# NDS Homebrew Bounty!



## Costello (Jul 31, 2008)

*NDS Homebrew Bounty!*
Monthly reward for best homebrew authors

We at GBAtemp are proud to announce the creation of a *Monthly Homebrew Bounty*, a bounty (fund-raising using donations from organizations and people) that will reward, each month, the author of the best homebrew. For now, this only goes for Nintendo DS homebrew but we might extend it to other platforms later.




In order to show our support for the homebrew scene, GBAtemp will be sending a $200 contribution to the bounty, every month! You can contribute too, by using our ChipIn page! Your contribution, no matter how much it is, will be much appreciated and your name will appear on our front page when the winner is announced, at the end of the month. Let's now take a look at the rules:
Every month, one homebrew application or game is elected "Homebrew of the month", and its author receives the entire amount of money collected using the bounty.
Votings are done at the end of each month. Donators will be allowed to vote if their donation is $10 or above. Please note that GBAtemp.net will be donating $200 every month, but will only be entitled to 10 votes. The 10 voters from GBAtemp may vary every month, and will be selected among our staff & long-time trusted members.
There are no particular requirements for homebrew to be eligible to the competition, except for one point: the homebrew game or application must either be *completely new*, or have received a *significant update* specifically for this competition.
The same homebrew may win the competition several months successively, under the condition mentioned above: it must receive a significant update from one month to another.
To submit your entry, all you need to do is post a topic in our special dedicated Homebrew Bounty Forum. Your topic should be as helpful & descriptive as possible: presentation may be a key point for judges. If you need a hosting space for your homebrew projects, feel free to use our Download Center.
If you're a website owner and wish to join this project (and contribute on a regular basis) please send me a message! This bounty is held for the sake of the NDS scene and although we did start it, we would like this to be a general project, in everyone's best interest!
Financing this project was made possible thanks to our partner sites! 




_DealWoot.com, new affiliate website_

And let's not forget our other 3 partners!



 

 

 







 Use our ChipIn page if you wish to contribute to the bounty





 Make sure to check our Homebrew Bounty Forum regularly!





 In addition to the Homebrew Bounty, we have just created two new forums dedicated to homebrew: NDS and Wii Homebrew Forums.





 Our Download Center has already got over 700 homebrew files!

On a side note, Jim (aka. thieves like us) just finished writing his very detailed guide on how to disassemble and reassemble a Nintendo DS Lite! A must read!



Read more...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm very glad that we're able to provide this bounty to the public, and want to thank our affiliates personally for helping make it happen! There are some very talented homebrew authors out there that seriously deserve some recognition and I hope that this bounty encourages them to continue making their software, and to keep making the people that use their software happy!


----------



## MR_COW (Jul 31, 2008)

This is a very cool thing guys, its like a monthly neocomp.

Congrats for providing this, glad to see you supporting the homebrew scene!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hopefully this will encourage some better homebrews. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, this is for DS and Wii?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 31, 2008)

AND I KNEW ABOUT THIS FOR HOW LONG?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 31, 2008)

OMG I LUV YOU COSTELLO


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 31, 2008)

AND I KNEW ABOUT THIS FOR HOW LONG?


----------



## t4ils (Jul 31, 2008)

way to go guys
very good job for this announcement, I'm glad to see how much you support homebrew devers


----------



## smealum (Jul 31, 2008)

Dla boulette toussa.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 31, 2008)

great idea. This could actually help amateur coders become professional!


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot to our sponsors for this, hopefully we're going to be seeing some more awesome homebrew very shortly!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet. Maybe I'll make a homebrew someday, and win


----------



## playallday (Jul 31, 2008)

I think is needs to be for the best hack too! It takes time to do a hack too.

But its still nice to get $200!


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 31, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> AND I KNEW ABOUT THIS FOR HOW LONG?


Lol me too, I think it was for the last month or two


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, this is really great what you guys are doing..That's a lot of money too!!

But everyone with the skill to make a decent homebrew deserves it..It's nit like they are payed for developing games and applications that get released for free!


----------



## golden (Jul 31, 2008)

Do custom firmwares count as homebrew? For example, if Smiths and Normmatt make another AKAIO release with RTS, slow motion, in game menu with text reader and cheat modifier, and wifi cheat updating (already supported) and millions of stuff will that count as an entry?


----------



## Killermech (Jul 31, 2008)

One of the best ideas (if not the best) you guys've had.
A suggestion would be to have more winning spots. Like 1st 150$, 2nd 50$ and if this catches on with more monthly entries / updates, you can have 3 spots etc to encourage more.

Once this keeps on running for a while, we're going to see some high quality homebrew these upcoming months


----------



## berlinka (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, I'm really impressed by this action. It's a really great thing that our beloved GBATEMP encourages good solid homebrew in this way. 

I'm very curious what great things lie ahead of us...


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 31, 2008)

OMGOMGOMG,this is amazing.

I can't belive how good this week has been for homebrew.

First we get the awesome podcast homebrewcast,then the DS and wii homebrew forums and now this!

I love GBAtemp.


----------



## Costello (Jul 31, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Wow, this is really great what you guys are doing..That's a lot of money too!!
> 
> But everyone with the skill to make a decent homebrew deserves it..It's nit like they are payed for developing games and applications that get released for free!
> Over the years as GBAtemp grew bigger, we had the opportunity to earn money through affiliate websites. That money is now more than sufficient to cover server fees & postage (yeah, it's expensive to send 30 or 50 kits to various people around the world). And since GBAtemp is a non-profit organisation, we decided to spend all the extra money on something big and regular. Then this idea came up
> ...


We'd like to offer more but $200 is all we have. We thought that rewarding ONE best homebrew would have more impact since they would win more money in the end. If in the future we are able to make a bigger donation, this could be possible.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 31, 2008)

This will interest homebrew coders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




which will give us better homebrew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, I need to get back into coding


----------



## Trippy (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't see how you guys can afford to finance this so often, but then again I'm poor.


----------



## hankchill (Jul 31, 2008)

*cracks fingers* Looks like I'm developing games for the DS now


----------



## DrKupo (Jul 31, 2008)

it'll be funny when the Wii ISO loader wins the prize.


----------



## Devante (Jul 31, 2008)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> That's a shame that you don't support modified firmwares, I think the amount of work put into the AKAIO deserves some reward.
> 
> But still, great idea!  Best way to spend GBATemp's excess money!



AKAIO isn't modification to COPYRIGHTED software, is it?

In that case, perhaps it IS eligible.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 31, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did not know of this


----------



## Minox (Jul 31, 2008)

DeVante said:
			
		

> PharaohsVizier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have access to all the sources and they have permission from Ak Team to develop their custom firmware...


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 31, 2008)

Why don't you donate the money to me!?


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 31, 2008)

This is pretty neat. And go DealWoot!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 31, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> it'll be funny when the Wii ISO loader wins the prize.


That would be funny considering this is a Nintendo DS homebrew bounty...


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 31, 2008)

Are ports of Windows programs qualified for this?


----------



## JPH (Aug 1, 2008)

another reason why gbatemp rox my sox off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




axypb, did you miss the part about 'completely new' homebrews?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 1, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xylos (Aug 1, 2008)

Great stuff! Great site! Soon coders that have "Please Donate!" paypal banners and cant do much since they dont really get any donations will be inspired and get back to creating (or significantly fixing) there own brew..

Anyone consider doing a LMP-NG makeover or stable build? Alpha 2 is great and all but album art and audio fixes could put this brew on my "I would totally make love to this if it was a woman" list!


----------



## saxamo (Aug 1, 2008)

Yo! This is great! Just the boost of heroin the homebrew world needed. Urp?

SSBR is definatley a contender after a few more versions. Hell, I think I'd like to finally try my hand at coding something!


----------



## Tdon (Aug 1, 2008)

Good thing april fools has come and gone already...
Although 1st of a month..... starting with an A.... Is this a August fools joke?

'Cause then I'm not laughing.... !


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 1, 2008)

AXYPB said:
			
		

> Are ports of Windows programs qualified for this?


Well they would be still considered homebrew wouldn't they?


$200 a month...
That means you'll need 1200$ donations per year


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 1, 2008)

Aww, only one prize a month? I stand no chance. >_> Especially with school starting...

Oh well, it won't hurt to try though I guess...


----------



## Artheido (Aug 1, 2008)

That's the way! Bribe them to make games for us


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 1, 2008)

The guy who made that Sonic game with insane graphics should win.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 1, 2008)

Diablo1123 said:
			
		

> AXYPB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$2,400 actually.


----------



## bobrules (Aug 1, 2008)

This is great news, I hope we'll see some awsome new homebrews, or major updates to homebrew.


----------



## golden (Aug 1, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Diablo1123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL. Ya, seriously lacking math skills. $1200 yearly?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you ditch math class?................... For like 10 years?.................


----------



## imgod22222 (Aug 1, 2008)

am I a "long time trusted member"?


----------



## golden (Aug 1, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> am I a "long time trusted member"?


I think they mean staff only or occasional if any guest raters.


----------



## cory1492 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hrmm, just a thought, but how about skimming a percentage of the monthlies for a yearly best of the best?

Completely unexpected though, perhaps maybe now certain folks can stop crying that GBATemp is the cause of Nintendo's wrath which would see the demise of homebrew


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmmm, looks like I need to learn how to make homebrews...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 1, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol sorry, I was totally daydreaming =D


----------



## Costello (Aug 1, 2008)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> Hrmm, just a thought, but how about skimming a percentage of the monthlies for a yearly best of the best?


Sounds like a good idea to me!
Best of the best, hehehe... lucky be the one who will get this award.


----------



## enarky (Aug 1, 2008)

Not sure if this bounty is a good idea. Money generates conflict and brings out the worst in people. You better make some tight and waterproof rules for this...


----------



## cory1492 (Aug 1, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> cory1492 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, I saw some of the worst things going on when I was watching over a Neo compo... everyone wants to agree only to the things that would make their entry a winner, even if it means going proxy psycho to add fake votes for bunk work.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 1, 2008)

That's a great idea.
It make me remember the DS Wifi lib and DS wifi documentation bounty which Stephen (from Akkit.org) won both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





10 days ago I had some homebrew rpg idea and started reading PAlib documentation.
I don't know if I will ever accomplish something decent or playable, but I would like to try anyway.
it will take many months I think before I'm satisfied and show something, so that's a good thing it's a monthly bounty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




note : I would have made it even if there was no bounty, that's just good timing.


----------



## Programix (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, this should encourage me enough to FINALY finish my game


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 1, 2008)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> Indeed, I saw some of the worst things going on when I was watching over a Neo compo... everyone wants to agree only to the things that would make their entry a winner, even if it means going proxy psycho to add fake votes for bunk work.


By only letting donators vote, we hope that it will dissuade this type of behaviour, because the amount of money and (new) members that would need to be spent on votes would not only attract our attention (if they were all for the same thing) but would probably be better just given to the author anyway.


----------



## fosteliss (Aug 1, 2008)

i wanna see i new version of colors.... one with better wifi support and collaborative painting!!!


----------



## RebelX (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree with a previous poster, this is a good but risky idea. Let's just see how it turns out.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

That's a great idea, though I do agree that there should be 1st, 2nd, and 3rd prizes. Maybe give the $200 to the 1st place, and then member donations to the 2nd place winner?


And custom AK firmwares (and other modifications to open source code) should qualify.


----------



## OSW (Aug 2, 2008)

including wii would be cool too.


----------



## Timo710 (Aug 2, 2008)

Man, you should do this for the Wii too man, cause Wii homebrew isnt that far right now.

Love the idea though!


----------



## rf y (Aug 2, 2008)

the new gta n ds


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 3, 2008)

Timo710 said:
			
		

> Man, you should do this for the Wii too man, cause Wii homebrew isnt that far right now.
> 
> Love the idea though!



That makes sense. Wii homebrew honestly needs more support than Ds homebrew...


----------



## ArlenAwesome (Aug 3, 2008)

I think they both need support. The Wii would be great for some cool stuff but the DS has a huge variety of capabilities.  ;D much like the iPhone and other cool gadgets.


----------



## fischju (Aug 3, 2008)

Teskeen stared  wii contest today, but I say screw that side of the scene (as we are all rom whores) and have a backup loader bounty.


----------



## Jayenkai (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats on a good idea made better by the temptation of CASH!!! WOOOT!

As a slight whinge, though, the idea of older-brew "With Updates" is really not something I like.  I prefer all compos to be "New shit only", as it forces people to create new games, instead of just rehashing the same-old same-old over and over.
..

I say that, but I'm in the midst of remaking JNKPlatDS as I type this, so..  Hey, what the heck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(But at least mine's a Redo-from-start as opposed to "just plonk something on top, and recompile..")


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow! We've received over $112 in donations! Big thanks to those who donated! That means the initial prize money is currently set to be $312 USD! Get coding guys


----------



## t4ils (Aug 4, 2008)

```
Get coding guys ;)
```

get updating also ?


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 5, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Wow! We've received over $112 in donations! Big thanks to those who donated! That means the initial prize money is currently set to be $312 USD! Get coding guys



I still say that the donations (unless they exceed $200) should go to a second place winner...


----------



## funem (Aug 5, 2008)

Chipped in..... Nice way to improve the homebrew scene and to repay those who are making the effort.....


----------



## funem (Aug 6, 2008)

There was $112 in the fund yesterday, how comes it has dropped to $45 now ?


----------



## Fo0+ (Aug 6, 2008)

I really like this. I threw in a few bucks yesterday just to contribute something ^^


----------



## QazzaQY2K (Aug 10, 2008)

i really like this.. and now got some flow so i gave 50$ for the nice jobb ;D may it give more joy to the homebrew!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 14, 2008)

someone donated a 100 bucks wtf? cool!

this is coming along nicely!


----------



## anandnguyenx (Aug 15, 2008)

Question, if someone won a cash prize, would it be possible for them to substitute it for an item of equal or lower value?


----------



## Costello (Aug 15, 2008)

what's the point? the person can just get the money on paypal and buy whatever they want...


----------



## anandnguyenx (Aug 16, 2008)

Maybe if they don't have a PayPal..


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 16, 2008)

dcemu should donate too...


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 17, 2008)

SONIC is an excellent homebrew and once completeted, I believe shall be an excellent game.. But since this thread came out, so many people are putting themselves up to the challenge of creating a homebrew.. And most of them are succeeding as well..


----------



## Tigro (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey, when can we submit our homebrews to? I'd like to know how much time do I still have - I don't want to cross the deadline with my app


----------



## Costello (Aug 18, 2008)

the deadline will be announced in a news article soon but I can already say it's the last day of the month, midnight GMT.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 18, 2008)

Does custom firmware like-apps apply? The ones like YSmenu as well as FlashCartOS


----------



## Prime (Aug 25, 2008)

wow look at the bounty now.

What homebrew is allowed?


----------



## papyrus (Aug 30, 2008)

Wat 357 dollars, one big motivation to make the best homebrew.


----------



## gauauu (Oct 10, 2008)

So...I haven't heard anything since the August bounty....the announcement said this is monthly...is it not really monthly?


----------



## cornaljoe (Oct 10, 2008)

gauauu said:
			
		

> So...I haven't heard anything since the August bounty....the announcement said this is monthly...is it not really monthly?



They changed it to every 3 months to give developers more time.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 15, 2009)

Are you guys still doing this? I just have been wondering.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Sep 8, 2010)

I posted this on another thread so can someone please tell me fast how to delete a post because i need to delete it so this dont count as double post.

Nintendo should be happy that they have such dedicated fans that even make remakes of lost but never forgotten games, but no, they want to stop everything that has to do with the word "homebrew" i know one company that actually INVITES homebrew into their world, EA is doing a great job so far by letting all Sims players create whatever they want with no limitations. So please Nintendo, stop rejecting the homebrew and spit in their faces, its where the future starts.


----------

